# Printed Tag/Label Color Show Through Question



## crazygolucky (Dec 21, 2008)

I couldn't find this in search but I was thinking of getting a shirt printed with a black inside tag in the neckline and started thinking that the color might stick out too much on the back of the shirt? What are some safe colors to use for something like this so it doesn’t show up too much on the other side?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What color shirt?


----------



## crazygolucky (Dec 21, 2008)

Currently the shirt is going to be on an American Apparel mint shirt, but I'd like to know a color that has a better overall use so the tags stay somewhat consistent from shirt to shirt. But I already am open to the idea of switching between white and black/a darker color.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A creme is a good color to use. Will work on both lights and darks.


----------



## crazygolucky (Dec 21, 2008)

Considering some of my future designs are going to be on creme shirts, I don't think creme would be a good color for me . . .


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

crazygolucky said:


> Considering some of my future designs are going to be on creme shirts, I don't think creme would be a good color for me . . .


Well, you get the general idea right? Pick a neutral light color that will not be one of your shirt colors.


----------



## crazygolucky (Dec 21, 2008)

Well my question is more towards using black, and if black is no good what to substitute it with . . .


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We use light gray on light or dark shirts. On gray shirts we use a darker gray.


----------



## crazygolucky (Dec 21, 2008)

I see a good number of people use black for their tags . . . I just want to know if the potential downsides to using it are huge or are they nothing to worry about?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Like you said in your original post, black will show through on most light garments. White, creme, etc. If you don't want it to show, don't use black. Use creme, or light gray or some other light color.

depending on your shirt, ANY color will see through on a white garment.


----------



## 2DayCircus.com (Feb 1, 2009)

For my personal tags I did what Unik ink does, Gray and a Lighter gray on grays. 

But I have done black tags on white shirts before. I used water-based ink and the softest squeegee with very light pressure, and only one pass. This worked very well. When you hold them up to the light you can see the print , but when they are worn it can't be seen.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

We use a light grey for many shirts, or cool grey, which works on lots of colored shirts, but it's all about what the customer wants.

My daughter has some t shirts we bought at Target with printed labels. They show through the back of the shirt.


----------



## crazygolucky (Dec 21, 2008)

Ah ok but as far as show through . . . I fine with it being seen if you have to look for it in the light. I just don't want to have an effect like the one that's happening in the attached pic. Although, the flash does kind of exaggerate how much shows through.


----------



## dangr (Sep 23, 2009)

I think a safe bet is going with cool gray. If you wanted to change it up a bit, go with a color a few shades darker than the shirt color and there shouldn't be much of a shadow in the back.


----------

